# Recommended WSM accessories



## slimjimuk (Jun 13, 2016)

Looking like I am picking up a 2nd hand Weber Smoky Mountain (47) this weekend.

Very excited!

Thinking of also buying the Rocks Barbque Stoker II the guy is selling, so I would have control covered.

Also comes with an after market gasket kit to seal the door and lid better as well as some wood, charcoal and a chimney starter.

My question is..... what other accessories do people reccomend I should look at investing in for the smoker?


----------



## wade (Jun 13, 2016)

To be honest Jim probably not much more. The WSM is a good smoker that requires fairly little attention anyway. I assume you already have a dual probe digital thermometer (Maverick or similar) so maybe some good quality briquettes and some wood chunks.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks Wade....

Seen a few pics of a grill for the lower section that has a (cast iron?) cris-cross insert in the middle, for the rare occasion you wanted to sear a steak.

I have a cheap probe, think I need to buy a decent one.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 13, 2016)

Jim, Wade has All the gadgets for the Webers, so if he says there's not much more, then you are well covered.


----------



## wade (Jun 13, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> Thanks Wade....
> 
> Seen a few pics of a grill for the lower section that has a (cast iron?) cris-cross insert in the middle, for the rare occasion you wanted to sear a steak.
> 
> I have a cheap probe, think I need to buy a decent one.


I have one of these that I use on my Weber kettle 57cm. - OK Steve - stop looking so smug 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The central insert can be replaced with a number of things, including a flat iron plate for use as a griddle and also used to hold the Weber cast iron Wok. Great gadgets to have - but do I use them? Hardly ever is the truth. Unless you are planning on using the WSM as a Kettle a lot of the time I think that investing in a good dual probe digital thermometer (and even an instant read food probe thermometer to go with it) would be more worthwhile.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks Wade. Guess I need to get to grips with the basics first. [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Jun 14, 2016)

It isn't really so much about "basics". The gadgets and accessories can look quite tempting but it is not until you fork out good money on them that you realise they are not quite as useful as you first thought. Ask Joyce - she will tell you the number of "absolutely essential" BBQ gadgets in my smokery that were bought and have hardly ever been used - Lol


----------



## homeruk (Jul 10, 2016)

HI Wade

Just picked up a wsm 57 today although its still packed up in the box until next weekend

resisted buying any add ons for just the same reason you said..been there done that before! but did get a wire brush cleaner as a little treet, I asked the guy in the shop what the grates were made of stainless or chrome plated and he did not know but assured me the wire brush made by weber would not damage the surface of it as it was " softer material" do you know if this is correct..just thought i would check before damaging anything when giving it its first clean.

what are your thoughts on the extra sealing strips mods?

thanks in advance

next 5 days are going to really drag out


----------



## wade (Jul 11, 2016)

The grates are triple chrome plated and are fine to use with wire brushes. If you are concerned use the softer BBQ cleaning wire brushes and you will be fine.

To begin with I would not bother with any additional sealing strips. Try it a few times and see if you get any significant leaks. It is usually only as the units get older that the door seal needs additional sealing. Don't get paranoid if you see a little smoke escaping - you are not looking to make it totally air tight and small wisps of escaping smoke are normal. After all, you have one big leak at the top - it is called the top vent 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The important part that needs to seal well are the vents underneath. If these are loose and leaky then you will not be able to control the air flow properly and therefore the temperature. The Weber vents are good quality though and rarely require any attention.

When you unpack it take some photos and post them up. We would love to share in your excitement


----------



## homeruk (Jul 18, 2016)

first weekend done on the new baby!

will post up some pics later

first job before assembling was to fit wheels!

now realize that the feet on the wsm are a bit flimsy so aluminum angle frame will be knocked up next week to brace between the feet  to stop the flexing when moving about!

done crispy chicken wings on saturday and couple of meaty slabs of ribs with beans and spuds

done the chicken with no water pan and boy does the temp get hot easy!

sunday done the ribs and beans with the water pan and its a different beast, seems to take a good couple of hours before the temps become stable then from then on it seems to hold temp with very little fiddling..have only one burn on my thumb thinking i could tweek the vent quickly un-gloved
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





jacket spuds were a binner sadly, chucked them on the bottom grate and sat there for 6 hours while doing the ribs when they came out they were still hard
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  maybe part cook them next time?

2nd coal grate ordered and also the lid hinge, that is a right pita to keep taking off of finding somewhere to place it

anyone know the cheapest place to get the maverick chamber probe for a 735

another note was the weber lid thermometer was about 30  degrees less compared to the top grate maverick probe..could have been bad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





well impressed with how little fuel it uses compared to my offset smoker


----------



## wade (Jul 18, 2016)

homeruk said:


> seems to take a good couple of hours before the temps become stable then from then on it seems to hold temp with very little fiddling..have only one burn on my thumb thinking i could tweek the vent quickly un-gloved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - most people are too impatient when they first start out and think that  something is wrong because it takes longer than they expect. I usually allow just over an hour for it to warm up. If you place a few more lit coals in the Minion then it will heat up faster.

Never trust a lid thermometer until you have verified its accuracy with another form of thermometer. It is rare that you fine one that gives a true temperature at the cooking grate.


----------

